# زبان های اسکریپتی > Classic ASP >  برنامه برای ساخت تالار گفتگو با asp

## Mohammad Minaei

سلام دوستان
یه برنامه برای ساخت تالار گفتگو با asp برای مدارس تیزهوشان می خواستیم.
تو رو خدا کمک کنید
اگه فارسی بود که چه بهتر
webwizguid رو نمی خوایم
فعلا...

----------


## Delphi Skyline

با php که  بهتره .
می توانید از phpbb کمک بگیرید

----------


## Mohammad Minaei

موضوع اینه که من باید روی iis اجراش کنم و کلی وقت می بره تا php extention رو دانلود کنم.
من باید این برنامه رو ویرایش کنم.
اگر می شه جوابم رو بدین.
موضوع 5 نمره است. + سایت مدارس تیزهوشان.
فعلا...
محمد مینایی
23 بهمن 83

----------


## esi022

webwizguide.info

----------


## Mohammad Minaei

ببخشید من دانلودش کردم اما...
کدهای unlock :
آدرس کامل دانلود فارسی ساز:
البته ببخشیدا!! :D

----------


## pedramr

من دارم ، می فروشم ..
http://asp.persianblog.com
..

----------


## Mohammad Minaei

به به. سلام آقای پدرام ... خوشحالیم که سعادت دیدار جمال زیبای شما نسیبمان گردید (پاچه خواری!)
نه داداش خریدار نیستم.
فلوسم کجا بود.
ولی اگه فرومم راه بیفته تا 1 ماه دیگه آموزش هک کردن msnbc و همینطور گرفتن 300 مگ دومین+ هاست دات نت + نامهدود mysql و pop3 ایمیل رو می دم.
حالا فهمیدید هدف وب من چیه؟

----------


## hamidreza777

کجای فایل من آلوده بود

یه کم دقت کن لطفا

نرم افزار انجمن گفتگوی فارسی 
http://goftman.sub.ir
از قسمت نرم افزار های فارسی و انگلیسی دانلود کنید

----------

